# Cashmere's kittens have arrived....



## Cashmere Cats (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Cashmere Cats (Feb 22, 2016)

6 Babies in total, mum and kittens doing well. 

All were 100g + birth weight.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulatins, aww what gorgeous kitties, what a clever mum, well done.
Hope they all continue to do well.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats to a proud mummy. Beautiful kittens. What is the name of the queen?


----------



## Cashmere Cats (Feb 22, 2016)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Congrats to a proud mummy. Beautiful kittens. What is the name of the queen?


She is JACADAM Lady Cashmere.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Charming name. Is she a British Short Hair?


----------



## Cashmere Cats (Feb 22, 2016)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Charming name. Is she a British Short Hair?


She is, a Blue Cream BSH Dad is a Blue self.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Stunning girl. Please post more pics when you find a spare moment.


----------



## Cashmere Cats (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words, I will do


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you discovered the Cat Chat section yet? Post a new thread there and introduce your sweet Jacadam and kittens  We already have a BSH fan club in Chat!


----------



## Cashmere Cats (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How sweet - a gorgeous litter and the little cream one is adorable


----------



## Cashmere Cats (Feb 22, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> How sweet - a gorgeous litter and the little cream one is adorable


Thank you, will get some more photos when they are a little more active.


----------



## Pinkted (Mar 29, 2016)

Cashmere Cats said:


> She is JACADAM Lady Cashmere.


I bred this girl and she is on the NON -Active register !


----------



## Pinkted (Mar 29, 2016)

And may I add I didn't sell her to this person !


----------



## Caponesshadow (Aug 30, 2016)

One word awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Pinkted said:


> I bred this girl and she is on the NON -Active register !





Pinkted said:


> And may I add I didn't sell her to this person !


Those are interesting. When you say she is on the non-active register does that mean she shouldn't be bred from? I'm not familiar with the cat registers and stuff so genuine question.
As for not selling her to this person, is it possible the person you sold her to re-sold her?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Acidic Angel said:


> Those are interesting. When you say she is on the non-active register does that mean she shouldn't be bred from? I'm not familiar with the cat registers and stuff so genuine question.
> As for not selling her to this person, is it possible the person you sold her to re-sold her?


non-active means shouldn't be bred from, kittens can't be registered. The only real way to ensure a kitten isn't in the hands of a byb is to early neuter them before placement, withholding registration or saying kittens can't be registered doesn't matter to a byb.

The OP has since been banned, this thread is 7 months old.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> non-active means shouldn't be bred from, kittens can't be registered. The only real way to ensure a kitten isn't in the hands of a byb is to early neuter them before placement, withholding registration or saying kittens can't be registered doesn't matter to a byb.
> 
> The OP has since been banned, this thread is 7 months old.


Thanks for clearing that up for me!
Re the date- Whoops!! That's what I get for not taking notice lol.


----------

